# 1961 Sea King Runabout PDUT-14 made by Arkansas Traveler



## ccm (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey my name is Coey and after being a long time lurker around this site I have decided to modify my 1961 Sea King model PDUT-14 built by Rebco a division of South West MFG ( AKA Arkansas Traveler ). I originally bought this boat two years ago for $350 and it came with a wore out but salvageable home made trailer and a 2hp Yamaha made mariner missing the calem, original gas tank, and it was rigged with a push mower tank on top. The motor ran very well and I fished out of it like it was for a year. Last year I got a 2011 Tohatsu 4hp 4 stroke for $650 ( New Old stock motor ) I added a small casting deck between the storage shelf and the bench near the bow, plus I added a bow mount trolling motor. The deck was ok but I did not have any storage and I kept tripping over the middle seat and the battery that was strapped down on top of the deck. I also added 3/8" thick rubber horse stall matt to quiet the boat down. My plans are to build a raised casting deck that will go from the second bench forward, have a storage box on each side from the casting deck back to the back bench, carpet the deck and back bench, repaint the boat and fix any leaky seams and add flotation to the boat, I will not be adding a floor between the second bench and the back bench since it is pretty flat and level I will leave my rubber matting there. Now here are some pictures. ( I Have already started removing most of the paint and striped down the boat minus the trolling motor mount. )

















_The transom is weathered but solid ( It's original if you can believe that) _


----------



## Fatkid1980 (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice template you have there! Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## bulrid8 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am in middle of restoring a Arkansas traveler 14' right now. Nice little boat.


----------



## ccm (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks bulrid8, I love this boat it pretty solid and after 53 years of use I only have to replace one rivet and seal a 4 inch seam near the bow. I'm still wondering what type of wood they used in the transom? It's solid and not rotted like a lot of boats I looked at before buying this one. I've heard either mahogany or teak was used, not for sure which if either was used but whatever it was it's lasted! When I go to reseal the transom what should I use? I was thinking spar urethane or varnish. ( Which might be better? )


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 24, 2014)

I think I'd replace the transom if your going to be re-beuilding it anyway.


----------



## ccm (Feb 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342745#p342745 said:


> Ictalurus » 24 Feb 2014, 15:11[/url]"]I think I'd replace the transom if your going to be re-beuilding it anyway.



The transom looks worse than it actually is. The PO painted it and now that paint is starting to wear off, flake and peel; giving it more of a weathered appearance. I got the boat from the second owner. It had been heavily used but garage kept most of it's life. The transom is solid not rotted. If it was rotten it would be gone already. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 24, 2014)

It could be the pictures but the seat tops look like pressure treated wood.


----------



## ccm (Feb 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342768#p342768 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » 24 Feb 2014, 18:01[/url]"]It could be the pictures but the seat tops look like pressure treated wood.


Yea it is, (the front bench) I installed it before I knew what PT wood would do to aluminum. I'm putting in new benches above the current level so I can put my batteries in their boxes out of the way. The only damage that has resulted from the PT wood is that it ate up the lag bolts before it did damage to the aluminum. By the way the PT wood never touched the sides of the hull  only the aluminum bench flanges.


----------



## ccm (Feb 28, 2014)

Got the Transom sanded down today. Going to reseal and add pics tomorrow.


----------



## ccm (Mar 1, 2014)

Sanded Transom Pics are here! You will notice a gouge in the transom, more of a hole all the way through. the PO drilled it to run his fish finder transducer cable through. I cleaned out all of the old marine sealant/caulking in the hole. I dug around in it with a screw driver and no sign of rot. I re-sealed it using some JB Weld Quick. It does not look pretty but it will do its job. When fully cured in a few more hours, I will sand smooth and then apply spar varnish to the whole transom to reseal it.




_Transom Wood after sanding (a world of difference) _














_Not pretty but it will work_




_A closer look_


----------



## ccm (Mar 1, 2014)

Transom sealed and ready to last another decade!    




_Spar urethane is great wont use anything else again_




_Not pretty but it will get the job done! If it ain't broke don't fix it!!!_

I already have a piece of aluminum to protect the transom where the motor mounts on, so that issue has already been taken care of!


----------



## shawanoki (Mar 1, 2014)

It really amazes me that the wood has lasted that long. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## ccm (Mar 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343295#p343295 said:


> shawanoki » 01 Mar 2014, 19:34[/url]"]It really amazes me that the wood has lasted that long. Keep us posted on your progress.


Me Too! I got it from the second owner heavily used but garaged kept most of its life. I guess that's why.


----------



## ccm (Mar 2, 2014)

Glad I got the transom finished up yesterday; March Ice storm jut hit! Can't continue work until this goes away. :evil: 



















_Sealed just in time!_
_It's supposed to be in the upper 70's by Friday. Go figure on that one :LOL2: _


----------



## ccm (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my plywood today FOR FREE. Some new equipment came in at my dad's place of work. The container/crate it came in has about enough plywood for me to do my boat with. They were just going to throw it away so my dad asked his supervisor if he could have it ( answer was yes!) so he brought it home for me.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 19, 2014)

Free is always the best kind!


----------

